# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades > [ubuntu] Permission denied make: *** [install] Error 1

## ranger_cole

I am trying to install xfi drivers, Ubuntu 9.04, but get the following error in the terminal:


jaypugh@jaypugh-desktop:~/Desktop/XFiDrv$ make install
Copy module files...
mkdir: cannot create directory `/lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/kernel/drivers/ssound': Permission denied
make: *** [install] Error 1


Any ideas??  Your help is very welcome.

----------


## SuperSonic4

make install writes to places on the / partition so you need _sudo_ to make install



```
sudo make install
```

If you run 

```
sudo !!
```

 it will run the last command you entered with root priviliges

ie: 

```
make install
sudo !!

= sudo make install
```

----------


## ranger_cole

That worked.  I still do not have sound however.  Thanks for the info.

----------

